# What to Do if Your Dog Has Supernumerary Teeth



## PetGuide.com

​




> Too many teeth can prove to be a mouthful! A rare occurrence, it’s possible that your dog could have supernumerary teeth – here’s what you need to know.
> 
> You may not know it, but your dog has about one-third more teeth in his mouth than you have in yours. Not only does he have more teeth, but they are larger and sharper. Dogs go through the same process of growing then losing baby teeth before their permanent teeth grow in as humans do, and most dogs have their permanent teeth by four months of age. Though most dogs have a total of 42 permanent teeth, in rare occurrences a dogdevelops supernumerary teeth, or extra teeth.


Read more about What to Do if Your Dog Has Supernumerary Teeth at PetGuide.com.


----------

